# Apply Group policy to only certain users on certain computers



## pertheusual (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello again,
I don't know if it's possible, but it'd be nice.

I have a group of computers that are used by everyone on our network, but I only want to set up folder redirection for some of them, to save space.

I can't really set up a user specific policy because that would affect them on other systems on our network, but I don't want to set up computer specific redirection because it would be a waste of space, since like half of the users don't use it.

Now, I may have just answered my own question, but if I set the permissions on the redirection location to not allow the people I don't want, will that accomplish the same goal? Does folder redirection follow normal permissions? And if so, does it just write user's files into the local profile?

That was kind of long, but hopefully you guys understand.

Per


----------



## wldstaln (Aug 25, 2008)

I would put the computers that you want redirection on in a seperate OU and set your sroup policy to that OU only for the folder redirection. Make sure you set the folder redirection on the computer configuration section and not the user configuration section of the policy


----------



## pertheusual (Apr 11, 2005)

All the computers I want are already in a OU, but the problem is that I only want maybe half of the users to have redirection, not all of them.

I don't know if it is doable, but I was hoping.

Also, what do you mean "sure you set the folder redirection on the computer configuration?" I don't think that redirection has options in the "Computer Configuration" section, only in "User Configuration."

Thanks.

Per


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

You can only apply GPO settings to individual OU's not individuals inside of an OU. Create another OU inside of the existing OU and name it something like redirect and link the current GPO to it and add a new GPO called redirect and apply your settings that way.

You should be able to achieve what you are looking for.


----------



## pertheusual (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm sorry, I totally don't follow. 

How would I link in a group of users?


----------



## wldstaln (Aug 25, 2008)

move those users to the new ou called redirect and apply the redirect GPO to that ou


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

If you setup another Group and add the users who need the policy to that group
then go to the Group Policy which you created and add that group to that policy it only gives them users that policy


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Create a group - "no redirect" Add the users you dont want to have redirection into that group

Put them all in the same OU, under filtering, add "no redirect" to the list, and mark as deny apply policy.

Or remove all the groups from the filter list. Add a new group "redirect" add the users you want to redirect to that the group.

Add "redirect" to the filter list, add apply policy.
Also add domain admins to everything other then apply policy. You can deny apply policy to domain admins also if you like.

Just make sure domain admins can edit the policy.


----------

